
Slide.com becomes MySpace for slideshows - Sam_Odio
http://mashable.com/2007/04/20/myspace-for-slideshows/
======
aston
This is big, assuming it catches on. Even if it doesn't at least Slide isn't
still relying completely on finicky distribution channels like MySpace.

Now where are the public profile pages for the rest of the widgets?

------
Tichy
I don't get it - just because they allow users to create friends list, they
think they will be the next MySpace?? What about users expressing themselves,
I think MySpace offers music, photographs, blogs, whatever (they could
probably add a slide show feature within a day, if they don't already have
one). What if people have more to their identity than slide shows?

Actually I think most people don't think about themselves in terms of slide
shows, so no, Slide is nowhere near to MySpace.

------
kul
beat me to it Sam. I think this is huge news. Am I the only one?

